# Plow for Yamaha 350



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a Yamaha 350 Wolverine. Would this quad have enough power to put a plow on?
I have a 100 yard driveway plus a turn around. Looking for options other then putting a plow on my truck. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

IMHO, plowing on a quad gets real old at 3am, -20, 40mph wind...


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would think it's better then the snow blower which I'm using now.....


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

skidmark845;574351 said:


> I would think it's better then the snow blower which I'm using now.....


yeah, I could see that... would be sort of like getting **** on me though... would prefer it on my hand than in my mouth, but would really prefer it not be on me at all.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've used an 01 wolverine for the past 5 years or so. I have a 48" cycle country poly plow on it. Pushes fine, I sometimes throw 100lbs or so on the racks to make it push better in wet or deep snow.


----------

